
Rich Kids Stay Rich, Poor Kids Stay Poor - bemmu
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/rich-kids-stay-rich-poor-kids-stay-poor/
======
amar-singh
In my point of view this statement is totally wrong...I can give you lots of
examples like A.P.J Abdul Kalam , his arents were poor but he became president
of Indian. All you need to be rich is your mindset , aim, creativity....Your
destiny is in your hand....

~~~
bemmu
This is based on observing a huge number of people. There are certainly
exceptions, but the overall effect looks pretty clear.

